# stabilizing corn cob pen blanks



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm just wondering if making corn cob pen blanks is something that a person could do on there own or if buying the blanks is the best way to go. I couldn't find much on the web about the process, but it sounds like you would need to somehow soak the cobs in some sort of resin. Just wondering if anyone has tried this.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

I've not tried doing this, but I would think that the process would involve more time and patience than would be worth it. I think I'd just buy the blanks and use the time that it would take to make your own to turn pens. Just my thought.


----------



## Scroller (Jun 14, 2008)

Cob pens are fragile. Even the stabilized cobs are touchy. When I get close to the base of the kernal pocket I start to apply thin CA and remove material very gently. I then reapply the CA and remove material very gently….. When you reach the stage of applying CA never and I mean never make your cut from the middle of the blank to the end. Always come from the end into the center. Did I say remove material very gently? A razor sharp skew is the tool to use. All that being said sometimes no matter how careful you are the cob just comes apart. My recommendation would be to use Cigar kits not slimline kits for cobs.

Terry


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the posts guys. I have to admit, the final product looks so cool, but it sounds like this is something that I should just start with pre-made blanks. Hopefully I'll have something to post on this in the not too distant future. Thanks!


----------

